# Dados climáticos de Precipitação (Portugal Continental): 1931-2019



## almeida96 (3 Abr 2020 às 20:29)

Olá a todos!

Neste tópico vou apresentar as médias mensais de precipitação para diversos períodos temporais, bem como o ranking de meses mais chuvosos neste período.

Usei a informação presente nos *boletins climatológicos do IPMA*. nomeadamente através dos gráficos de anomalias, pelo que os dados são aproximados, embora com um erro apenas de algumas décimas (dados exatos só para Janeiro e Fevereiro por enquanto).

Começo pela *precipitação média mensal por normais climatológicas de 30 anos*, em tabela e gráfico:
















Agora apresento a *precipitação média mensal por década*, em tabela e gráfico:











Por fim, um *Top 10* dos *anos hidrológicos mais e menos chuvosos*:






E um *Top 10* dos *meses mais chuvosos* (para os menos chuvosos, haviam vários com os mesmos valores (1 mm), pelo que optei para não a incluir aqui):


----------



## N_Fig (3 Abr 2020 às 21:03)

almeida96 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Neste tópico vou apresentar as médias mensais de precipitação para diversos períodos temporais, bem como o ranking de meses mais chuvosos neste período.
> 
> ...


Excelente trabalho! Fiz algo parecido, também para a temperatura, mas apenas para os meses de janeiro e fevereiro por enquanto, e só desde 1991, pois estava a tentar achar a nova normal 1991-2020


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2020 às 22:13)

almeida96 disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Neste tópico vou apresentar as médias mensais de precipitação para diversos períodos temporais, bem como o ranking de meses mais chuvosos neste período.
> 
> ...


Muito bom!


----------



## almeida96 (3 Abr 2020 às 23:42)

N_Fig disse:


> Excelente trabalho! Fiz algo parecido, também para a temperatura, mas apenas para os meses de janeiro e fevereiro por enquanto, e só desde 1991, pois estava a tentar achar a nova normal 1991-2020



Sim, agora com o resumo mensal na página do IPMA dá para ver o histórico...pena quando muda o mês a informação mudar


----------



## N_Fig (4 Abr 2020 às 00:10)

almeida96 disse:


> Sim, agora com o resumo mensal na página do IPMA dá para ver o histórico...pena quando muda o mês a informação mudar


Pois, arrependi-me de não ter guardado os valores 1931-90 de janeiro, mas agora só para o ano...


----------



## almeida96 (4 Abr 2020 às 00:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, arrependi-me de não ter guardado os valores 1931-90 de janeiro, mas agora só para o ano...



Aqui tens:


----------



## N_Fig (4 Abr 2020 às 00:44)

almeida96 disse:


> Aqui tens:


Muito obrigado! Aquele janeiro de 1945, meu Deus! Nesse inverno nevou inúmeras vezes em Lisboa, incluindo no dia de Natal, mas a segunda guerra mundial "abafou" um pouco isso


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 14:24)

Aqui fica uma lista da precipitação nos últimos anos na estação de *Cacela*. O que pretendo evidenciar é um *notável aumento da precipitação na Primavera *(simultaneamente, o Inverno está cada vez mais seco). Tudo se parece conjugar para que o ano de 2020 acompanhe o padrão. Não tenho os dados antigos desta estação para fazer uma média a 30 anos mas por extrapolação diria que a média para a Primavera climatológica ronda os *120 mm *(Março: 45 mm, Abril: 45 mm, Maio: 30 mm). As cores servem para destacar os anos chuvosos e os anos secos. Importa referir que no que concerne a temperaturas e precipitação esta estação apresenta um padrão mais típico do *Barrocal algarvio*, ou seja, acumulados médios anuais mais elevados ou temperaturas máximas médias mais altas que as estações do IPMA do *litoral algarvio*, como VRSA ou Faro.

Esta alteração de padrão climatológico tem obviamente implicações em várias culturas agrícolas. Mas importa salientar que a redução drástica na precipitação nos meses de Primavera nas décadas de 80 e 90 correspondia a um padrão muito daninho para os ecossistemas mediterrânicos da região. Vejam os dados que compilei e tirem as vossas conclusões.

*2006 *

Março: 73.8 mm Abril: 50.4 mm Maio: 0 mm

*2007*

Março: 26.2 mm Abril: 41.6 mm Maio: 35.4 mm

*2008*

Março: 31.4 mm Abril: 163.2 mm Maio: 56 mm

*2009*

Março: 26.2 mm Abril: 37.4 mm Maio: 5.2 mm

*2010*

Março: 71.6 mm Abril: 118.2 mm Maio: 14.2 mm

*2011*

Março: 195.8 mm Abril: 97.8 mm Maio: 78.2 mm

*2012*

Março: 51.6 mm Abril: 32.6 mm Maio: 41.2 mm

*2013*

Março: 143.6 mm Abril: 14.6 mm Maio: 6.0 mm

*2014*

Março: 69 mm Abril: 60.2 mm Maio: 16.6 mm

*2015*

Março: 41.6 mm Abril: 31.8 mm Maio: 1.4 mm

*2016*

Março: 20.2 mm Abril: 53.8 mm Maio: 107.0 mm

*2017*

Março: 90.4 mm Abril: 26.2 mm Maio: 15.4 mm

*2018*

Março: 167.8 mm  Abril: 86.8 mm Maio: 24.6 mm

*2019*

Março: 17.6 mm Abril: 38.6 mm Maio: 0 mm

*2020*

Março: 73.4 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Abr 2020 às 17:01)

frederico disse:


> Aqui fica uma lista da precipitação nos últimos anos na estação de *Cacela*. O que pretendo evidenciar é um *notável aumento da precipitação na Primavera *(simultaneamente, o Inverno está cada vez mais seco). Tudo se parece conjugar para que o ano de 2020 acompanhe o padrão. Não tenho os dados antigos desta estação para fazer uma média a 30 anos mas por extrapolação diria que a média para a Primavera climatológica ronda os *120 mm *(Março: 45 mm, Abril: 45 mm, Maio: 30 mm). As cores servem para destacar os anos chuvosos e os anos secos. Importa referir que no que concerne a temperaturas e precipitação esta estação apresenta um padrão mais típico do *Barrocal algarvio*, ou seja, acumulados médios anuais mais elevados ou temperaturas máximas médias mais altas que as estações do IPMA do *litoral algarvio*, como VRSA ou Faro.
> 
> Esta alteração de padrão climatológico tem obviamente implicações em várias culturas agrícolas. Mas importa salientar que a redução drástica na precipitação nos meses de Primavera nas décadas de 80 e 90 correspondia a um padrão muito daninho para os ecossistemas mediterrânicos da região. Vejam os dados que compilei e tirem as vossas conclusões.
> 
> ...



Curiosamente, são sempre as estações de transição a salvarem isto, a Primavera salva e outras vezes salva o Outono, quando temos um Outono seco dificilmente temos um ano hidrológico normal, a excepção foi 2009/2010, de resto a tendência é clara, chove mais no Outono e Primavera do que no Inverno, quando as projecções indicam o contrário.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 17:14)

Acho interessante a média anual desta estação da Praia da Rocha, apenas 416.5 mm, quase 100 mm menos que em Faro ou Huelva. No entanto faltam dados de 1994 e 1995, e 1995 foi um ano muito chuvoso que teve acumulados em torno dos 1000 mm. Ainda assim, mesmo sabendo isto, é de facto um dos locais mais secos do Algarve, e confirma a minha suspeita de que no litoral algarvio podem existir pequenas áreas com médias inferiores a 400 mm. Seria tão bom que houvesse uma estação na Ponta da Piedade e outra na Ilha Deserta de Faro!

http://www.ipma.pt/bin/file.data/climate-normal/cn_71-00_PRAIA_DA_ROCHA.pdf

Temos assim grandes diferenças nas médias anuais no Algarve relacionadas com o grau de proximidade ou afastamento da costa, sendo assinalável, por exemplo, a diferença entre Cacela (~550 mm) e VRSA (478.4 mm).

http://www.ipma.pt/bin/file.data/climate-normal/cn_71-00_VILA_REAL_SANTO_ANTONIO.pdf

Os locais com estuários (foz do Arade ou do Guadiana), rias (ria de Alvor e Formosa) e cabos (Ponta da Piedade, Ponta de Sagres e Cabo de São Vicente) têm assim valores de precipitação que não reflectem a realidade da maior parte da região. Contudo, as estações que se usam com frequência para caracterizar o clima algarvio são as do litoral: Praia da Rocha, Faro ou VRSA. Os locais mais quentes também não estão no litoral ma sim junto ao Guadiana e no barrocal.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 17:55)

Agora, os dados para o Inverno, da estação de Cacela. Por extrapolação de dados, vou estimar a média do Inverno para esta estação em torno dos 240 mm (Dezembro: 110 mm, Janeiro: 70 mm, Fevereiro: 60 mm). As cores servem para salientar os Invernos secos e húmidos.

*2005/2006*

Janeiro: 102.4 mm Fevereiro: 42.2 mm

Não tenho dados para o mês de Dezembro de 2005 mas não andou longe da média.








*2006/2007*

Dezembro: 34.4 mm *Janeiro: 3.4 mm* Fevereiro: 66.6 mm

*2007/2008*

Dezembro: 78.2 mm Janeiro: 40.8 mm Fevereiro: 75.4 mm

*2008/2009*

Dezembro: 48.6 mm Janeiro: 82.8 mm Fevereiro: 64.6 mm

*2009/2010*

Dezembro: 308.6 mm Janeiro: 177.0 mm Fevereiro: 221.6 mm

*2010/2011*

Dezembro: 178.4 mm Janeiro: 28.4 mm Fevereiro: 47.6 mm

*2011/2012*

*Dezembro: 4.0 mm Janeiro: 12.8 mm Fevereiro: 2.0 mm*

*2012/2013*

Dezembro: 26.0 mm Janeiro: 31.6 mm Fevereiro: 29.8 mm

*2013/2014*

Dezembro: 27.0 mm Janeiro: 50.2 mm Fevereiro: 42.4 mm

*2014/2015*

Dezembro: 8.4 mm Janeiro 77.6 mm Fevereiro: 5.2 mm

*2015/2016:*

Dezembro: 67.4 mm Janeiro: 47.8 mm Fevereiro: 23.6 mm

*2016/2017*

Dezembro: 90.4 mm Janeiro: 32.4 mm Fevereiro: 132.6 mm

*2017/2018*

Dezembro: 36.8 mm Janeiro: 35.0 mm Fevereiro: 56.6 mm

*2018/2019*

Dezembro: 10.8 mm Janeiro: 10.6 mm Fevereiro: 20.2 mm

*2019/2020*

Dezembro: 90.5 mm Janeiro: 34.2 mm *Fevereiro: 0 mm *

Ou seja nos últimos 15 anos houve apenas um Inverno chuvoso e apenas 3 Invernos dentro da média, quase todos os Invernos foram secos e alguns tiveram valores de precipitação acumulada historicamente baixa como é o caso do Inverno 2018/2019 ou do Inverno 2011/2012.


----------



## frederico (15 Abr 2020 às 18:09)

Agora dados para o ano civil de 2019 para a estação de Cacela.

Janeiro: 10.6 mm
Fevereiro: 20.2 mm
Março: 17.6 mm
Abril: 38.6 mm
Maio a Agosto: 0 mm
Setembro: 4.8 mm
Outubro: 8.0 mm
Novembro: 18.2 mm
Dezembro: 90.5 mm

*Total: 208.5 mm*

O acumulado é historicamente baixo, e se não foi o ano civil mais seco do últimos 100 anos foi muito provavelmente um dos 3 mais secos.


----------



## almeida96 (16 Abr 2020 às 15:56)

frederico disse:


> Acho interessante a média anual desta estação da Praia da Rocha, apenas 416.5 mm, quase 100 mm menos que em Faro ou Huelva. No entanto faltam dados de 1994 e 1995, e 1995 foi um ano muito chuvoso que teve acumulados em torno dos 1000 mm. Ainda assim, mesmo sabendo isto, é de facto um dos locais mais secos do Algarve, e confirma a minha suspeita de que no litoral algarvio podem existir pequenas áreas com médias inferiores a 400 mm. Seria tão bom que houvesse uma estação na Ponta da Piedade e outra na Ilha Deserta de Faro!
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/bin/file.data/climate-normal/cn_71-00_PRAIA_DA_ROCHA.pdf
> 
> ...



Sim, há uma deficiência total de normais climatológicas em toda a região do Barrocal e das Serras algarvias...atualmente o IPMA apenas tem a estação da Fóia a funcionar nessas regiões (que é um outlier no Algarve ao nível climático), e talvez mais algumas do SNIRH.


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2020 às 16:02)

almeida96 disse:


> Sim, há uma deficiência total de normais climatológicas em toda a região do Barrocal e das Serras algarvias...atualmente o IPMA apenas tem a estação da Fóia a funcionar nessas regiões (que é um outlier no Algarve ao nível climático), e talvez mais algumas do SNIRH.



Eu diria que seriam interessantes estações do IPMA nestas localizações:

- Ilha Deserta de Faro ou povoação do Farol na Ilha da Culatra;
- Alcoutim;
- Alcaria do Cume, serra de Tavira
- Barranco do Velho
- Cerro do Mu
- Barrocal de Loulé, tipo Salir ou Querença


----------



## almeida96 (16 Abr 2020 às 16:20)

frederico disse:


> Eu diria que seriam interessantes estações do IPMA nestas localizações:
> 
> - Ilha Deserta de Faro ou povoação do Farol na Ilha da Culatra;
> - Alcoutim;
> ...



Olhando para o mapa pixelizado das precipitações anuais do IPMA:

- Ilha Deserta de Faro ou povoação do Farol na Ilha da Culatra; 500-600 mm (deverá ser menor que 500 mm,penso)
- Alcoutim: 400-500 mm (548,7 mm em 1959-1980)
- Alcaria do Cume, serra de Tavira: 800 - 1000 mm
- Barranco do Velho; 800-1000 mm(991,4 mm em 1951-1980)
- Cerro do Mu: 1000-1200 mm ?
- Barrocal de Loulé, tipo Salir ou Querença: 600-800 mm em geral (Sobreira/salir: 975,9 mm em 1951-1980)


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2020 às 17:27)

almeida96 disse:


> Sim, há uma deficiência total de normais climatológicas em toda a região do Barrocal e das Serras algarvias...atualmente o IPMA apenas tem a estação da Fóia a funcionar nessas regiões (que é um outlier no Algarve ao nível climático), e talvez mais algumas do SNIRH.


Embora isso seja verdade, ao nível da precipitação há normais para São Brás do Alportel e para a Barragem da Bravura, estações do SNIRH


----------



## frederico (16 Abr 2020 às 19:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Embora isso seja verdade, ao nível da precipitação há normais para São Brás do Alportel e para a Barragem da Bravura, estações do SNIRH



Também há as estações da Direcção Regional de Agricultura. Mas nenhuma destas entidades tem estações em pontos estratégicos que a meu ver mereciam, ilhas barreira da Ria Formosa, Alcoutim mesmo junto ao Guadiana e serra do Caldeirão.


----------



## almeida96 (16 Abr 2020 às 22:47)

N_Fig disse:


> Embora isso seja verdade, ao nível da precipitação há normais para São Brás do Alportel e para a Barragem da Bravura, estações do SNIRH



Pois estão, vi agora! 

Também as estações do Barranco do Velho; Catraia; Mercador; Vidigal e Monchique (só com alguns dias) estão a emitir dados...curiosamente, a maioria das estações do Algarve deixaram de enviar dados em Dezembro de 2019. Esperemos que não tenham sido desativadas


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jun 2020 às 00:09)

Aproveitei que o IPMA divulgou os dados históricos de maio para os compilar como tenho feito para os restantes meses. Este deve ser dos meses que mais aqueceu nos últimos anos, 6 dos 9 maios mais quentes acontecerem desde 2006, e os 4 mais quentes todos desde 2011... Também notei no entanto que a normal 71-00 é anormalmente fria, devido a maios muito frios nas décadas de 70 e 80, e que nas décadas de 50 e 60 tinha havido maios bem quentes (mas não tanto como agora...), e também anormalmente chuvosa, devido a maios muito chuvosos na década de 90


----------



## SRaimundo (25 Jun 2020 às 12:52)

Podem esclarecer-me uma dúvida?
Quando tenho três estações meteorológicas e necessito de caracterizar ao nível do clima determinado local, devo fazer a média ponderada das temperaturas/precipitação das três estações, certo?
Mas já não me recordo se o cálculo desta média é simplesmente dividir o valor total por três ou se tem alguma fórmula específica.
Obrigada!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jun 2020 às 13:20)

SRaimundo disse:


> Podem esclarecer-me uma dúvida?
> Quando tenho três estações meteorológicas e necessito de caracterizar ao nível do clima determinado local, devo fazer a média ponderada das temperaturas/precipitação das três estações, certo?
> Mas já não me recordo se o cálculo desta média é simplesmente dividir o valor total por três ou se tem alguma fórmula específica.
> Obrigada!


Mas atenção que o clima é a média dos dados de cada estação em 30 anos! Não é só dum ano. 

É assim: se as três estações estiverem próximas umas das outras (1 km ou menos), sim, acho que faz sentido fazer a média das três. Agora, se as três estações estiverem com um espaçamento de mais de 1 km entre si, não faz sentido, até porque em Portugal as médias costumam variar bastante de local para local. Por exemplo, o clima aqui da Charneca é mais húmido e mais fresco que em Corroios, e estamos a apenas 5 km de distância!


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jun 2020 às 13:26)

SRaimundo disse:


> Podem esclarecer-me uma dúvida?
> Quando tenho três estações meteorológicas e necessito de caracterizar ao nível do clima determinado local, devo fazer a média ponderada das temperaturas/precipitação das três estações, certo?
> Mas já não me recordo se o cálculo desta média é simplesmente dividir o valor total por três ou se tem alguma fórmula específica.
> Obrigada!


Boas! Dependendo do grau de precisão que queiras (e também da distância entre elas, como aqui disseram), podes simplesmente fazer uma média entre elas, ou podes obter mais precisão com o método do inverso da potência das distâncias, em que se dá mais "peso" às estações que estejam mais próximas do lugar que queiras caracterizar:
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverso_da_potência_das_distâncias
Os exemplos desta página são em 2 dimensões, mas podes fazer em 3 dimensões e acrescentares também a altitude, o método é o mesmo


----------



## SRaimundo (25 Jun 2020 às 16:39)

Obrigada a todos!
Fiquei esclarecida e por isso vou optar apenas por uma delas, pois realmente estão distanciadas a muito mais de 1 km. 
Contudo, analisando cada uma por si, os valores não variam grandemente.


----------



## SRaimundo (26 Jun 2020 às 12:57)

Boa tarde,

Existe algum ficheiro excel que permita calcular a classificação climática através do método de Thornthwaite?

Obrigada!


----------

